

Men facing deportation for unannounced torrent site - ashray
http://torrentfreak.com/men-face-deportation-for-running-worlds-least-visited-torrent-site-121221/

======
smegel
Funny thing is Australia is one of the most liberal countries in the West when
it comes to IP enforcement. No direct suits against individual downloaders, no
3/6 strikes laws or even proposals to bring them in, a string of failed
attempts by IP trolls to force ISPs to block file sharing.

Australia's immigration laws and practices on the other hand are no laughing
matter.

------
IheartApplesDix
that is really weird and creepy..

